# Serie TV



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
Sono certo che molti di voi sono dei supercultori della materia.
Da dove devo inziare? A voi quale sono sempre piaciute e quali invece vi hano deluso?
Sappiate che farò un media numerica di quelle che incontrano il vosto maggior favore.
Vi prego di indicarmi di massima la trama e quali sono state per voi le stagioni migliori.
Grazie, apprezzo molto.


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Lost, prime tre serie. Capolavoro assoluto.
Revenge, prima serie. Eccezionale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.


Nemmeno io.



> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.


Perchè, se posso essere indiscreto?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.
> 
> 
> Perchè, se posso essere indiscreto?


Per vederle. Aspetta sarà meno criptico: credo che mi sia perso in questi anni alcune buone cose sia a livello cinematrografico che televisivo che narrativo: vorrei rimediare, tutto qui.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lost, prime tre serie. Capolavoro assoluto.
> Revenge, prima serie. Eccezionale.


Lost so più o meno di che parla ma Revenge?


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lost so più o meno di che parla ma Revenge?


Rilettura de Il conte di Montecristo... una ragazza deve vendicare il padre ucciso da una famiglia di ricconi... grandioso. Dopo la prima serie è sempre interessante, ma la prima è eccezionale.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Rilettura de Il conte di Montecristo... una ragazza deve vendicare il padre ucciso da una famiglia di ricconi... grandioso. Dopo la prima serie è sempre interessante, ma la prima è eccezionale.


Ok, messo in lista. Su Lost sono un pò scettico anche se credo che possa servire anche a capire alcune dinamiche di questo forum


----------



## Principessa (15 Ottobre 2014)

DEXTER! 

:inlove:


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> DEXTER!
> 
> :inlove:


Sarà fatto: scrivo Dexter (il serial killer con morale, esatto?)


----------



## Principessa (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sarà fatto: scrivo Dexter (il serial killer con morale, esatto?)


Più o meno.
Ha un codice da rispettare


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flash forward... una sola serie, ma un'idea geniale!


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Flash forward... una sola serie, ma un'idea geniale!


quello piaceva pure a me
ma mi sa che eravamo gli unici :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Flash forward... una sola serie, ma un'idea geniale!





biri ha detto:


> quello piaceva pure a me
> ma mi sa che eravamo gli unici :rotfl:


Argomento, se posso chiedere


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Argomento, se posso chiedere


Il mondo si blocca per 140 secondi, tutta la popolazione perde conoscenza.
Milioni di morti, perchè i piloti degli aerei non li guidavano più e cose del genere.
Chi si sveglia, ha avuto una visione: 140 secondi di futuro, sei mesi esatti nel futuro.
Parte così... mito assoluto.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Flash forward... una sola serie, ma un'idea geniale!


Una sola stagione. E l'idea è tratta da un romanzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Person Of Interest.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Argomento, se posso chiedere


un giorno tutta la popolazione mondiale aveva perso i sensi e si era vista avanti nel tempo
e quindi iniziano ad investigare sul perchè ci sia stato questo fenomeno
e cosa voglia dire tutto quello che la gente ha visto
è tratto da un libro (che credo di aver comprato)
ma hanno fatto una sola serie


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vado con alcune...



The walking dead prima stagione.
Breve, ma intensa...
Game of thrones.
Tutte le disponibili, vale la pena leggere i libri.
Scrubs.
Come prendere per il culo il genere medicale, con stile. E' molto divertente.

che genere piace a te? Perchè anche in base a quello si può consigliare qualcosa!


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una sola stagione. E l'idea è tratta da un romanzo.


Sono certo che tu ne sai parecchio di serie: per favore, consiglia, grazie.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Person Of Interest.


sono morta dentro quando è finito


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Person Of Interest.


trama? stagione?


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Person Of Interest.


Quoto.
Molto carino!


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sono morta dentro quando è finito


Zitta che devo vedere la seconda serie!


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

True detective. La stanno dando adesso su sky, in streaming credo sia difficile trovare i sottotitoli sia in inglese sia in italiano. Io ormai non vedo l'ora che arrivi il venerdì!


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vado con alcune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game of ... è fantasy? Non amo il fantasy purtroppo ....


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Zitta che devo vedere la seconda serie!


la seconda?????


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> True detective. La stanno dando adesso su sky, in streaming credo sia difficile trovare i sottotitoli sia in inglese sia in italiano. Io ormai non vedo l'ora che arrivi il venerdì!


Polizesco, suppongo. particolarità?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono certo che tu ne sai parecchio di serie: per favore, consiglia, grazie.


No, guarda: non ho mai tempo. Per cui ne seguo poche, scaricate e viste ad orari improponibili. Adesso è da un po' che in pratica non vedo nulla. Però Person Of Interest è figa. I Soprano pure. Battlestar Galactica se ti piace la fantascienza.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

the mentalist
amo patrick jane :inlove:


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, guarda: non ho mai tempo. Per cui ne seguo poche, scaricate e viste ad orari improponibili. Adesso è da un po' che in pratica non vedo nulla. Però Person Of Interest è figa. *I Soprano pure*. Battlestar Galactica se ti piace la fantascienza.


i Soprano so che è mito, tipo Dr House, Lost e dexter una spanna sulle altre se non altro perchè create prima delle altre.
Scarichi o streaming?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> trama? stagione?


E' lunga. Tu guardalo. E' una sorta di thriller/poliziesco.


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Polizesco, suppongo. particolarità?


Si. Molto complessa due piani temporali. Personaggi sfaccettati. Attori egregi. È in progress ho visto solo quattro puntate. Ha vinto un sacco di premi, adesso girano la seconda stagione


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> the mentalist
> amo patrick jane :inlove:


caccia al serial killer?


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> True detective. La stanno dando adesso su sky, in streaming credo sia difficile trovare i sottotitoli sia in inglese sia in italiano. Io ormai non vedo l'ora che arrivi il venerdì!


Molto bella!


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> la seconda?????


Mi pare sia la seconda...


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Game of ... è fantasy? Non amo il fantasy purtroppo ....


Non lo amo nemmeno io, anzi...
Ma devo dire che mi ha tenuta (e continua a tenermi) inchiodata!!!

Me lo hanno proposto diverse volte e avevo l'avversione totale proprio perchè il fantasy mi fa venire la scabbia...
Alla fine ho promesso che avrei visto le prime due puntate...
Ora sto aspettando la nuova stagione e sto leggendo il terzo libro...e ti parlo di mattoni da quasi un migliaio di pagine eh!
Ci sono elementi fantasy, ma sono belli i personaggi, alcuni in particolar modo! 
Ah, l'ho proposto ad altre persone che non amano il genere e anche loro ne sono rimasti colpiti...chiaro che va a gusti, ma secondo me merita!

Tentare non costa nulla...


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> caccia al serial killer?


eh sì
ma alla fine l'ha scovato....  :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> i Soprano so che è mito, tipo Dr House, Lost e dexter una spanna sulle altre se non altro perchè create prima delle altre.
> Scarichi o streaming?


Scarico (torrent). Comodo e veloce.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> True detective. La stanno dando adesso su sky, *in streaming credo sia difficile trovare i sottotitoli sia in inglese sia in italiano.* Io ormai non vedo l'ora che arrivi il venerdì!


In genere o solo per questa serie? Cioè lo streaming non è un buon modo di vedere le serie?


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mi pare sia la seconda...


eh ma sei indietrissimo


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

In treatment prima serie. Strizzacervelli e i suoi pazienti. Sembrava di stare su tradi.net[emoji16]


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scarico (torrent). Comodo e veloce.


Ne parliamo in mp. Da quando hanno chiuso megaupload m'hanno fottuto (il nuovo cloud Mega fa cagare), Emule è morto. Dove cavolo scarichi?


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh ma sei indietrissimo


Me lo godo più a lungo, allora


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> *In treatment prima serie.* Strizzacervelli e i suoi pazienti. Sembrava di stare su tradi.net[emoji16]


bello cavolo. Dove, quando?


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> In treatment prima serie. Strizzacervelli e i suoi pazienti. Sembrava di stare su tradi.net[emoji16]


Bellissimo, sia l'originale che l'italiano


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' lunga. Tu guardalo. E' una sorta di thriller/poliziesco.


sarà fatto


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo amo nemmeno io, anzi...
> Ma devo dire che mi ha tenuta (e continua a tenermi) inchiodata!!!
> 
> Me lo hanno proposto diverse volte e avevo l'avversione totale proprio perchè il fantasy mi fa venire la scabbia...
> ...


seguirò senz'altro il tuo consiglio, grazie mille


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> bello cavolo. Dove, quando?


Io l, hp visto su sky. La prima serie è del 2008. È un remake da una serie israeliana. Non so altro.


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Bellissimo, sia l'originale che l'italiano


Siamo gemelli separati alla nascita?[emoji2]


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Siamo gemelli separati alla nascita?[emoji2]


Lo scopriremo il 23


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
> Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
> Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
> ...


dipende il genere che ti piace...

Le sitcom migliori per me:
How I meet your mother ( alla fine arriva mamma! )
Big bang Theory
Chuck

Poi :
Walking dead
Il trono di spade
Breaking bad
Fringe
Vikings

etc etc etc... sono tantissime...

Guarda qua :

http://www.nientepopcorn.it/le-serie-tv-piu-votate/?start=40


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dipende il genere che ti piace...
> 
> Le sitcom migliori per me:
> How I meet your mother ( alla fine arriva mamma! )
> ...


Grazie della dritta del link.
Breakin bad vedo che la più amata e ne avevo sentito molto parlare ....


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2014)

L Word (i primi anni, poi ha perso di qualità e infatti l'hanno suicidato)
Ugly Betty (surreale a volte, anche lì non si poteva andare avanti più di tanto)
Grey's Anatomy (in corso, bello!)
Big bang theory (in corso, forse un po' ripetitivo, una mia amica paragona Marito a Sheldon )
How I met your mother (ma le prime serie, poi hanno tirato troppo la corda)

io guardo in streaming in lingua originale

poi degli anni novanta c'era Friends di cui ho scaricato tutto a suo tempo  col mulo e ogni tanto mi guardo la terza serie, che è la migliore,  anche se la so a memoria...


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlock! Tre magnifiche stagioni, la quarta è in lavorazione o già uscita boh. Inglese, va sentita in versione originale assolutamente


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lost, prime tre serie. Capolavoro assoluto.
> Revenge, prima serie. Eccezionale.



Lost anche per me 
Trascinate l ultime serie delusione finale


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
> Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
> Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
> ...


I Signori della Fuga

The Listener

Perception

il più bello il primo che ho citato,infatti è durato solo 2 stagioni


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> I Signori della Fuga
> 
> The Listener
> 
> ...


Grazie. trame in estrema sintesi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie della dritta del link.
> Breakin bad vedo che la più amata e ne avevo sentito molto parlare ....


Non è tra le mie preferite ma non è malaccio.


il trono di spade e vikings sono le ultime due che ho visto. Belle. Logicamente del trono di spade mi sono prima letto i libri.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sarà fatto: scrivo Dexter (il serial killer con morale, esatto?)


Solo la prima stagione. Autoconclusiva. Il resto è trascinarsi fino alla morte di stenti.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> L Word (i primi anni, poi ha perso di qualità e infatti l'hanno suicidato)
> Ugly Betty (surreale a volte, anche lì non si poteva andare avanti più di tanto)
> Grey's Anatomy (in corso, bello!)
> Big bang theory (in corso, forse un po' ripetitivo, una mia amica paragona Marito a Sheldon )
> ...


Grey's è una serie storica credo, vero?
E le ultime due di che parlano?


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Aggiungerei Prison break, prima stagione!


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Flash forward... una sola serie, ma un'idea geniale!


Meglio il libro, allora. La serie fu cancellata causa ascolti bassi, ed effettivamente...


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Solo la prima stagione. Autoconclusiva. Il resto è trascinarsi fino alla morte di stenti.


Tu che consigli?


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> True detective. La stanno dando adesso su sky, in streaming credo sia difficile trovare i sottotitoli sia in inglese sia in italiano. Io ormai non vedo l'ora che arrivi il venerdì!


Quoto, prima stagione notevolissima. E autoconclusiva, la seconda non sarà collegata (pare).


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Domanda da un milione di dollari:

QUALE SITO PER LO STREAMING?

QUALE PER IL DOWNLOAD?


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Battlestar Galactica se ti piace la fantascienza.


Per il genere, una sacra scrittura. Così diciamo tutti.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per il genere, una sacra scrittura. Così diciamo tutti.


da ragazzo ci fu un film con questo nome, coevo a Guerre Stellari (anni 70 tardi)


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Domanda da un milione di dollari:
> 
> QUALE SITO PER LO STREAMING?
> 
> QUALE PER IL DOWNLOAD?


Cacaoweb


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2014)

Non in ordine di gradimento :
Feliciti
"settimo cielo" che penso di averlo guardato solo io
"streghe"


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Cacaoweb


bisogna registrarsi?


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
> Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
> Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
> ...


Io ne vedo qualcuna solo scaricata (Torrent) e preferibilmente "finita" (detesto rimanere appeso). Orari e stagioni improponibili, come ha detto JB.

1) DEXTER (la migliore in assoluto)
2) THE SHIELD (subito dopo: un dipartimento di polizia corrotto a Los Angeles, i buoni mai completamente buoni e cattivi idem);
3) THE WALKING DEAD (che ha il lato negativo di essere ancora in corso)
4) BREAKING BAD (la serie più premiata di sempre, ma per me sotto le prime 3).

Poi c'è anche "Desperate Housewives". A me è piaciuto, divertente, scorrevole, e lo sceneggiatore è David Grossman, non l'ultimo fesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sherlock! Tre magnifiche stagioni, la quarta è in lavorazione o già uscita boh. Inglese, va sentita in versione originale assolutamente


Quoto, assolutamente in lungua originale. La quarta sarà pubblicata pare nella seconda metà dell'anno prossimo. Però per Natale è previsto un episodio speciale.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io ne vedo qualcuna solo scaricata (Torrent) e preferibilmente "finita" (detesto rimanere appeso). Orari e stagioni improponibili, come ha detto JB.
> 
> 1) DEXTER (la migliore in assoluto)
> 2) THE SHIELD (subito dopo: un dipartimento di polizia corrotto a Los Angeles, i buoni mai completamente buoni e cattivi idem);
> ...


Grazie.
The Shield mi incuriosisce molto, adoro le storie "police drama"


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> bisogna registrarsi?


No, c'è un client da scaricare...


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> da ragazzo ci fu un film con questo nome, coevo a Guerre Stellari (anni 70 tardi)


Non era un film. Era esattamente la stessa serie TV. Fu abbandonata dopo una prima stagione breve causa budget. Hanno fatto il remake quasi trent'anni dopo e hanno fatto il colpaccio. Curiosità: uno degli attori principali della prima versione ha una parte discreta anche nella "nuova edizione".


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, c'è un client da scaricare...


affidabile ? cioè non infetto?


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie.
> The Shield mi incuriosisce molto, adoro le storie "police drama"


scarica la prima serie, che getta le basi (come tutte le serie che poi hanno avuto successo). Secondo me ti incolli.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> QUALE PER IL DOWNLOAD?


Niente siti, usa un P2P. Credo però che sarebbe meglio evitare questi discorsi, perchè un'indicazione precisa (qui in pubblica) si configura come istigazione a commettere un reato relativo al diritto d'autore. Ma ti ricordo che io sono quello paranoico.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Niente siti, usa un P2P. Credo però che sarebbe meglio evitare questi discorsi, perchè un'indicazione precisa (qui in pubblica) si configura come istigazione a commettere un reato relativo al diritto d'autore. Ma ti ricordo che io sono quello paranoico.


Quoto, infatti volevo messaggiare in mp Joey ma mi sono fatto prendere dalla curiosità .... e se posso ora vi metto entrambi come desitnatari. A dopo grazie


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> affidabile ? cioè non infetto?


Sì, praticamente ti porta su un URL segreto...


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu che consigli?


Allora, visto che modestamente sono un'autorità indiscussa...

1. Breaking Bad, la miglior serie TV mai girata, fondamentalmente.
2. Game of Thrones, che non è un fantasy tradizionale: ambientazione medievale-cavalleresca con tratti fantasy. 
3. Sherlock, che probabilmente è il miglior "adattamento" degli ultimi 20 anni

Queste perchè sei indietro di parecchio. Poi possiamo continuare a parlarne per sempre e posso suggerirti spunti da qui all'eternità. Ho visto - o almeno testato per voi - il 90% di quel che è stato proposto nell'ultimo decennio. Prima ero single.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora, visto che modestamente sono un'autorità indiscussa...
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad, la miglior serie TV mai girata, fondamentalmente.
> 2. Game of Thrones, che non è un fantasy tradizionale: ambientazione medievale-cavalleresca con tratti fantasy.
> ...


Io invece ORA ho i figli grandicelli e più tempo a disposizione la sera e anche mia moglie è desiderosa di recuperare cose belle non viste in questi anni .... posso farcela quindi 
Ovviamente dovrò operare una selezione ...


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

The lost room. Sei episodi e basta


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Lost anche per me
> Trascinate l ultime serie delusione finale


l'ultima puntata è stata
una delusione... mi aspettavo
un finale con colpo di scena!


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie. trame in estrema sintesi?


I Signori della fuga sono un gruppo di carcerati che viene reclutato dalla polizia per dare la caccia agli evasi.
ogni evaso ripreso è 1 mese di carcere abbuonato.

The Listener è la storia di un volontario dell'equivalente canadese del 118 che sa leggere nei pensieri della gente e viene per questo cooptato dal dipartimento di polizia di Toronto

Perception è la storia di un professore universitario di neurologia che soffre di schizofrenia,ma che viene cooptato lo stesso dall'FBI pur essendo un sessantottino fuori tempo massimo. 
risolve i casi tramite le sue allucinazioni.   praticamente Jim Morrison folgorato sulla via della legge


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> I Signori della fuga sono un gruppo di carcerati che viene reclutato dalla polizia per dare la caccia agli evasi.
> ogni evaso ripreso è 1 mese di carcere abbuonato.
> 
> The Listener è la storia di un volontario dell'equivalente canadese del 118 che sa leggere nei pensieri della gente e viene per questo cooptato dal dipartimento di polizia di Toronto
> ...


sembra molto interessante, grazie.


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sembra molto interessante, grazie.


E' una figata. Procedi


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'ultima puntata è stata
> una delusione..*. mi aspettavo
> un finale con colpo di scena*!


Idem

Altra serie che penso di aver seguito solo io tutta 
" squadra emergenza":
Racconta la vita professionale e non, di poliziotti, paramedici e vigili del fuoco. La serie, ambientata a New York, è stata creata e prodotta da John Wells, già ideatore di E.R. - Medici in prima lin


----------



## aristocat (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
> Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
> Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
> ...


BORIS
Fa spataccare ma ti fa anche riflettere.
[video=youtube;grYq7mPRhc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grYq7mPRhc4[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

Band of Brothers (seconda guerra mondiale, storia del cammino della Compagnia Easy dalla Normandia a Berlino)
The Pacific (come sopra, ma guerra nel Pacifico, molto crudo)
The walking dead (sulla falsa riga di 28 giorni dopo, storia di sopravvivenza in un mondo devastato da un virus letale che rende zombie - ben 4 stagioni di episodi)
Games of Thrones (medioevo fantasy ispirato ai romanzi "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco)


----------



## Zod (15 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> DEXTER!
> 
> :inlove:


La prima serie mi è piaciuta molto. Anche se avevo capito quasi subito chi era il killer del camion frigo.


----------



## marietto (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao H7!

Se ti interessano le sitcom: The Big Bang Theory, Scrubs, My Name Is Earl.

Per le altre serie: Breaking Bad per me è imperdibile, Sherlock è notevole, come anche True Detective (ma per questa è ancora in corso il primo passaggio tv). Bella Flash Forward. 
Dexter era molto buona ma le ultimissime stagioni le ho trovate un pò deludenti.
Di tutt'altro genere ma simpatica Orange is the New Black.
Andando indietro di qualche anno a me era piaciuta "Buffy The Vampire Slayer" ma bisognerebbe vederla in lingua originale perché traduzione e doppiaggio sono terrificanti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> the mentalist
> amo patrick jane :inlove:


Mi piaceva di più nella serie dove faceva l'avvocato ex cocainomane.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao H7!
> 
> Se ti interessano le sitcom: The Big Bang Theory, Scrubs, My Name Is Earl.
> 
> ...


Ciao Fratello, lo sapevo che sentivi le orecchie fischiarti con 'sta cosa delle serie tv: stai nel tuo, vero? :up:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Domanda da un milione di dollari:
> 
> QUALE SITO PER LO STREAMING?
> 
> QUALE PER IL DOWNLOAD?


E pagati Sky!!:mexican:


----------



## marietto (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Fratello, lo sapevo che sentivi le orecchie fischiarti con 'sta cosa delle serie tv: stai nel tuo, vero? :up:


Abbastanza, mi hai sgamato con facilità


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Domanda da un milione di dollari:
> 
> QUALE SITO PER LO STREAMING?
> 
> QUALE PER IL DOWNLOAD?


Vai su google e scrivi. .. streaming titolo serie.  E ualà


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Ottobre 2014)

Grey's Anatomy
Six Feet Under
Dexter


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grey's Anatomy
> *Six Feet Under*
> Dexter


Di che tratta, please?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E pagati Sky!!:mexican:


Ce l'ho, malpensante, ce l'ho ....
Ma su Sky sono giunti alla millesima serie ed io devo inziare dalla prima.
_Comprende, senhora_?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Di che tratta, please?


Di una famiglia di becchini


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Di una famiglia di becchini


Bello !
Aspetta che essendo napoletano doc devo fare qualche scongiuro su parti intime .... aspè :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ce l'ho, malpensante, ce l'ho ....
> Ma su Sky sono giunti alla millesima serie ed io devo inziare dalla prima.
> _Comprende, senhora_?



Allora se devi partire dalla prima guardati le prime puntate di Twin Peaks


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Allora se devi partire dalla prima guardati le prime puntate di Twin Peaks


Eh Twin peaks è storia a parte.
E' l'unica che a suo tempo vidi e l'ho anche comprata in dvd.
Perchè qui sopra molti odiano Lynch ma io ho adorato Twin peaks .... Mai mi sono commosso tanto come in alcune scene di TP


----------



## marietto (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eh Twin peaks è storia a parte.
> E' l'unica che a suo tempo vidi e l'ho anche comorata in dvd.
> Perchè qui sopra molti odiano Lynch ma io ho adorato Twin peaks .... Mai mi sono commosso tanto come in alcune scene di TP


Mettiti in pari con le altre, che nel 2016 torna Twin Peaks


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E pagati Sky!!:mexican:


. . .


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non in ordine di gradimento :
> Feliciti
> "settimo cielo" che penso di averlo guardato solo io
> "streghe"


Felicity delizioso. La sigla della seconda serie emozionante.
Settimo cielo è un successo mondiale. Qualunque genitore fa la figura del tollerante.
Streghe prima serie poi con i demoni hanno rotto.
Sono serie giovanili allora perché non Dawson's Creek?


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

ma non avevi visto rex che il mio cane ti ricordava e che non ti piaceva?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Felicity delizioso. La sigla della seconda serie emozionante.
> Settimo cielo è un successo mondiale. Qualunque genitore fa la figura del tollerante.
> Streghe prima serie poi con i demoni hanno rotto.
> Sono serie giovanili allora perché non Dawson's Creek?



Dawson's Creek!!! Lo guardavo anch'io!!!

e poi mi piaceva un sacco pure Melrose Place


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grey's Anatomy
> *Six Feet Under*
> Dexter


figata!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ce l'ho, malpensante, ce l'ho ....
> Ma su Sky sono giunti alla millesima serie ed io devo inziare dalla prima.
> _Comprende, senhora_?


Allora non perderti House of cards è solo la seconda serie ma on demand puoi vedere la prima.
Ha il difetto di non farti sentire intelligente come altre serie perché è pieno di sottotrame e i personaggi sono complessi. E' fatto talmente bene che a volte distrae per la cura delle inquadrature, la ricostruzione degli ambienti, la scelta delle luci ecc.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non perderti House of cards è solo la seconda serie ma on demand puoi vedere la prima.
> Ha il difetto di non farti sentire intelligente come altre serie perché è pieno di sottotrame e i personaggi sono complessi. E' fatto talmente bene che a volte distrae per la cura delle inquadrature, la ricostruzione degli ambienti, la scelta delle luci ecc.


Obbedisco, madame. :up:
e ora, bonne nuit a toute le monde 
E merci beacoup pour votre aide:up:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Felicity delizioso. La sigla della seconda serie emozionante.
> Settimo cielo è un successo mondiale. Qualunque genitore fa la figura del tollerante.
> Streghe prima serie poi con i demoni hanno rotto.
> Sono serie giovanili allora perché non Dawson's Creek?


mi vergognavo a scriverlo
ci sono alcune scene tra peacy e joy che ancora mi emozionano 


e poi io sono giovane!


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Idem
> 
> Altra serie che penso di aver seguito solo io tutta
> " squadra emergenza":
> Racconta la vita professionale e non, di poliziotti, paramedici e vigili del fuoco. La serie, ambientata a New York, è stata creata e prodotta da John Wells, già ideatore di E.R. - Medici in prima lin


l'ultia puntata do lost
l'ho vista 2 volte perchè
non potevo credere in 
un finale così inadeguato

mi segno squadra emergenza

ma criminal minds non lo vede nessuno?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'ultia puntata do lost
> l'ho vista 2 volte perchè
> non potevo credere in
> un finale così inadeguato
> ...


:up:
Ma anche Law & order


----------



## Solenero (15 Ottobre 2014)

Classiche: grey's anatomy, ne sono innamorata dalla prima puntata
Fantasy: Being Human, mi sa che l'ho guardata solo io
Nuove: Perception, stanno facendo la seconda serie su sky in questi giorni

Poi sono cresciuta a pane e Sex and the city, ma ad un uomo non può interessare.

Duro a Morire, la prima serie mi è piaciuta molto.

Criminal Minds, fantastica

Pan Am, leggera... per passarsi una serata così.

Amo le serie, ho Sky apposta per vedere SOLO le serie, non mi serve ad altro.


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma anche Law & order


sai che da quando
vedo criminal minds,
la sera prima di entare in auto
guardo nel sedile posteriore?
avrò visto troppe punatate?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> mi vergognavo a scriverlo
> ci sono alcune scene tra peacy e joy che ancora mi emozionano
> 
> 
> e poi io sono giovane!


:up:


----------



## marietto (15 Ottobre 2014)

Criminal minds la guardiamo tutti insieme in famiglia. E' una delle poche serie che mette d'accordo sia i gusti miei e dei miei ragazzi che quelli di mia moglie.
Being Human l'ho seguita anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sai che da quando
> vedo criminal minds,
> la sera prima di entare in auto
> guardo nel sedile posteriore?
> avrò visto troppe puntate?


Forse. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nessuno ha visto Being Erica?  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Being_Erica


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Anni fa ho avuto un sogno erotico con Morgan  di Criminal Minds... e un altro con quel altro bonazzo mulatto di Csi... sconvolgenti [emoji4]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anni fa ho avuto un sogno erotico con Morgan  di Criminal Minds... e un altro con quel altro bonazzo mulatto di Csi... sconvolgenti [emoji4]


A me piace tanto Spencer... Con quel faccino...


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me piace tanto Spencer... Con quel faccino...


è un nerd fighissimo[emoji7]


----------



## Solenero (15 Ottobre 2014)

A proposito di Nerd...
ho dimenticato una delle mie serie comiche preferite: The Big Bang Theory 

e anche Non fidarti della stronza dell'interno 23. La adoro.


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Poi sono cresciuta a pane e Sex and the city, ma ad un uomo non può interessare.


ADORO quella serie!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> ADORO quella serie!!!





Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
> Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
> Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
> ...


Non ho tempo di seguire serie tv quindi opto eventualmente per serie dove la storia si dipana in una puntata, in sintesi polizieschi quindi ncis o cold case o rewind ... Per le sti com : modern family o the big bang theory


----------



## Solenero (15 Ottobre 2014)

E anche Unforgettable era bellissima.

E sempre nel genere poliziesco, ma più particolare perchè francese: Profiling. Adoro lei.


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Due stupende serie storiche: Roma e I Tudors... sesso intrighi e bella fotografia


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> è un nerd fighissimo[emoji7]


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> E anche Unforgettable era bellissima.
> 
> E sempre nel genere poliziesco, ma più particolare perchè francese:* Profiling. *Adoro lei.


:up:
credevo di conoscerla solo io
questa serie, peccato
sia poco conosciuta è molto bella


----------



## drusilla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> View attachment 9322


Che adorabili in questa foto[emoji2]


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Due stupende serie storiche: Roma e I Tudors... sesso intrighi e bella fotografia


Anche i Borgia con la Lucrezia rossa non sono male... Roma è un capolavoro!


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

the mentalist
qualcuno la segue?
serie tv molto carina


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Felicity delizioso. La sigla della seconda serie emozionante.
> Settimo cielo è un successo mondiale. Qualunque genitore fa la figura del tollerante.
> Streghe prima serie poi con i demoni hanno rotto.
> Sono serie giovanili allora perché non *Dawson's Creek*?


I più vecchi sedicenni che io abbia mai visto!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perception è la storia di un professore universitario di neurologia che soffre di schizofrenia,ma che viene cooptato lo stesso dall'FBI pur essendo un sessantottino fuori tempo massimo.
> risolve i casi tramite le sue allucinazioni.   praticamente Jim Morrison folgorato sulla via della legge


Uhhhhhh!!! L'avevo dimenticata questa!!! 
Davvero molto molto carina!!

Lui poi mi è sempre piaciuto, l'ho particolarmente adorato in Will&Grace!
Ecco, consiglio anche Will&Grace a sto punto e ne racconto l'aneddoto...praticamente la puntata pilota è andata in onda senza specificare che il protagonista fosse gay...avevano paura che non venisse accolta bene una serie simile, invece ha fatto un successone...


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

Romanzo Criminale, prima e seconda serie. Per me eccezionale.


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Romanzo Criminale, prima e seconda serie. Per me eccezionale.


Cavolo, me la ero dimenticata! Pure Gomorra è ottima


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> the mentalist
> qualcuno la segue?
> serie tv molto carina
> View attachment 9324


La seguo molto dalle repliche perchè quella che stanno facendo a malapena vedo il primo episodio dato che vedendo la tv al letto nel momento della pubblicità mi metto di fianco mi concentro e mi addormento.
Aspetto le repliche


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I più vecchi sedicenni che io abbia mai visto!!! :rotfl:


Non erano sedicenni ma non erano così vecchi, almeno all'inizio.
Certo tra 16 e 20 c'è un abisso.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Cavolo, me la ero dimenticata! Pure Gomorra è ottima


vero, pure Gomorra... anche se per me il distacco con Romanzo Criminale è notevole. Personaggi caratterizzati bene come freddo dandy libano o il bufalo sono difficili da trovare


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, pure Gomorra... anche se per me il distacco con Romanzo Criminale è notevole. Personaggi caratterizzati bene come freddo dandy libano o il bufalo sono difficili da trovare


Anche secondo me... ma Gomorra all'estero sta andando alla grande!


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> La seguo molto dalle repliche perchè quella che stanno facendo a malapena vedo il primo episodio dato che vedendo la tv al letto nel momento della pubblicità mi metto di fianco mi concentro e mi addormento.
> Aspetto le repliche


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
come ti capisco, 
ho il tuo stesso problema
mi metto sul divano
guardo 5 minuti di puntata
e cado in coma!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grey's Anatomy
> *Six Feet Under*
> Dexter


Me l'ero dimenticata? Bellissima!
E anche, non mi ricordo il titolo, quella della ragazza che viene colpita dalla tavoletta del water che cade dal cielo, muore, ma resta sulla terra come anima che deve prendere le persone che muoiono... mi pare che ne hanno fatto solo una serie e poi il film... qualcuno se la ricorda?


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> BORIS
> Fa spataccare ma ti fa anche riflettere.


Vero, anche Boris è stata bella. 

E pure "La mamma imperfetta" che davano, all'inizio, solo in streaming. Durava 5 minuti, mi pare che poi l'hanno passata in RAI, ma non avendo la tv non so se la fanno ancora...


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grey's è una serie storica credo, vero?
> E le ultime due di che parlano?


Credo che ti avranno risposto già, non ho letto tutto...
Grey's è storica, sì, ma a me coinvolge ancora parecchio. E' iniziata l'11ma stagione.

Le altre due sono due commedie:
Big Bang Theory racconta la vita di alcuni nerd giovani scienziati: molto ironica e piena di battute. In America c'è chi ritiene sia alquanto misogina, ma per me no. In lingua originale è molto difficile da seguire, parlano molto velocemente, ma i personaggi sono simpaticissimi.
How I met your mother è il racconto (estenuante per me) di un padre ai due figli sulla sua vita da trentenne fino a quando non ha incontrato la donna che è diventata la madre, appunto, dei suoi figli. Nella sua vita sono coinvolti tutti gli amici che i figli sono abituati a vedere come gli adulti della loro vita, zii acquisiti. Forse la serie che ha più ereditato da Friends in assoluto. Un paio di serie sono molto divertenti. Ci sono dei tormentoni esilaranti che si dipanano tra una serie e l'altra. Anche questa non è facilissimo seguirla in lingua, ma gli attori sono più impostati, quello che è difficile seguire sono certi giochi di parole...


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non erano sedicenni ma non erano così vecchi, almeno all'inizio.
> Certo tra 16 e 20 c'è un abisso.


Bè inizia che hanno 15 anni, io mi ricordo come ero a 15 anni...i drammi li vivevo tutti allo stesso identico modo, ma devo dire che non avevo la stessa capacità linguistica che avevano loro... 
Paranoie come le loro sono difficili da ricordare in una serie tv adolescenziale! 
Sapevo che il triangolo tra Dawson, Joey e Pacey è stato deciso in corso d'opera perchè la serie era a rischio chiusura...ovviamente ha risolto il destino della serie intera!
L'ho particolarmente amato, del resto avevo 16 anni anche io...


----------



## marietto (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Me l'ero dimenticata? Bellissima!
> E anche, non mi ricordo il titolo, quella della ragazza che viene colpita dalla tavoletta del water che cade dal cielo, muore, ma resta sulla terra come anima che deve prendere le persone che muoiono... mi pare che ne hanno fatto solo una serie e poi il film... qualcuno se la ricorda?


Dead Like Me, molto carina, due stagioni mi pare


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Tra le serie un po' sdolcinate, ma di quelle che ti capita di vedere in particolari momenti della tua vita, c'è stata per me anche "Gilmore Girls".
Ero incinta e seguire le vicende di una madre che cerca di educare la figlia in maniera totalmente diversa da come è stata educata lei, beh... in quel momento aveva un perché...


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Dead Like Me, molto carina, due stagioni mi pare


:up:


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Dead Like Me, molto carina, due stagioni mi pare


Bravo! :up:
Sei una fonte inesauribile di conoscenza!


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tra le serie un po' sdolcinate, ma di quelle che ti capita di vedere in particolari momenti della tua vita, c'è stata per me anche "Gilmore Girls".
> Ero incinta e seguire le vicende di una madre che cerca di educare la figlia in maniera totalmente diversa da come è stata educata lei, beh... in quel momento aveva un perché...


Io sono innamorato di lei (Lorelei :inlove::inlove::inlove


----------



## marietto (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Bravo! :up:
> Sei una fonte inesauribile di conoscenza!


Diciamo che, su certi argomenti, potrei tranquillamente fare parte del gruppo di
Big Bang Theory


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono innamorato di lei (Lorelei :inlove::inlove::inlove


Diciamo che anche Luke faceva abbastanza sangue, non solo per l'aspetto ma anche per la caratterizzazione...


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Diciamo che, su certi argomenti, potrei tranquillamente fare parte del gruppo di
> Big Bang Theory


Ti chiamo Leonard d'ora in poi? :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti chiamo Leonard d'ora in poi? :rotfl:


Potrebbe anche starci :rotfl:

A parte l'altezza e l'assenza di occhiali....


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche starci :rotfl:
> 
> A parte l'altezza e l'assenza di occhiali....


Sheldon no, però! Ce l'ho già in casa... :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sheldon no, però! Ce l'ho già in casa... :rotfl:


No no, caratterialmente Leonard va benissimo! :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> No no, caratterialmente Leonard va benissimo! :rotfl:


Sai che lo immaginavo?


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sheldon no, però! Ce l'ho già in casa... :rotfl:


Tra BBT e Harry ti presento Sally, credo che il nome Sheldon si estinguerà :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Tra BBT e Harry ti presento Sally, credo che il nome Sheldon si estinguerà :carneval:


Sai che non l'ho capita?


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sai che non l'ho capita?


"Scopami, Sheldon!" (cit.)

Non ti ricordi la scena di Harry ti presento Sally?

"Da uno Sheldon ti puoi far fare la dichiarazione dei redditi..."


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> "Scopami, Sheldon!" (cit.)
> 
> Non ti ricordi la scena di Harry ti presento Sally?
> 
> "Da uno Sheldon ti puoi far fare la dichiarazione dei redditi..."


Il film l'ho visto, ma non da ricordare così nel dettaglio... forse vado controcorrente, ma non è che mi ha entusiasmato più di tanto. Del genere e periodo (anni '90 no?) ho preferito "Singles"...

Grazie della delucidazione.


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il film l'ho visto, ma non da ricordare così nel dettaglio... forse vado controcorrente, ma non è che mi ha entusiasmato più di tanto. Del genere e periodo (anni '90 no?) ho preferito "Singles"...
> 
> Grazie della delucidazione.


Cosa è Singles???


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singles_-_L'amore_è_un_gioco

E la colonna sonora è puro grunge di Seattle!
Una delle particolarità è la partecipazione dei Pearl Jam al film... 


Questo è del 1992 e Harry ti presento Sally è del 1989... più o meno il periodo è quello...


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singles_-_L'amore_è_un_gioco
> 
> E la colonna sonora è puro grunge di Seattle!
> Una delle particolarità è la partecipazione dei Pearl Jam al film...
> ...


Provvederò


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

ally mcbeal

adorabile biscottino
http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...twIwCg&usg=AFQjCNEY7uY2gOLOV7EunXBaE6LB-GeYlg


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dipende il genere che ti piace...
> 
> Le sitcom migliori per me:
> How I meet your mother ( alla fine arriva mamma! )
> ...


Fringe ed Heroes
bellllissssime!!!


----------



## marietto (16 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fringe ed *Heroes*
> bellllissssime!!!


Heroes: prima stagione molto bella (quella di "Salva la cheerleader, salva il mondo" per intenderci)
poi cala tanto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singles_-_L'amore_è_un_gioco
> 
> E la colonna sonora è puro grunge di Seattle!
> Una delle particolarità è la partecipazione dei Pearl Jam al film...
> ...


Bellissimo Singles!

c'è pure un cameo di Chris Cornell, nella scena in cui Matt Dillon fa il figo con Bridget Fonda e le ha installato lo stereo nella macchina e pompa la musica al massimo e fa esplodere i finestrini

e se non sbaglio pure un pezzetto di concerto degli Alice in chains


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bellissimo Singles!
> 
> c'è pure un cameo di Chris Cornell, nella scena in cui Matt Dillon fa il figo con Bridget Fonda e le ha installato lo stereo nella macchina e pompa la musica al massimo e fa esplodere i finestrini
> 
> e se non sbaglio pure un pezzetto di concerto degli Alice in chains


Quella scena è fenomenale: è la rappresentazione perfetta di quanto un uomo può diventare stupido! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Alice in chains ancora sconosciuti e i mitici Soundgarden!


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Heroes: prima stagione molto bella (quella di "Salva la cheerleader, salva il mondo" per intenderci)
> poi cala tanto.


non posso che concordare
la prima stagione è la più bella
poi un susseguirsi di forzature
ma rimane comunque
una delle serie tv che ho seguito
molto volentieri


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè inizia che hanno 15 anni, io mi ricordo come ero a 15 anni...i drammi li vivevo tutti allo stesso identico modo, ma devo dire che non avevo la stessa capacità linguistica che avevano loro...
> Paranoie come le loro sono difficili da ricordare in una serie tv adolescenziale!
> Sapevo che il triangolo tra Dawson, Joey e Pacey è stato deciso in corso d'opera perchè la serie era a rischio chiusura...ovviamente ha risolto il destino della serie intera!
> L'ho particolarmente amato, del resto avevo 16 anni anche io...


Aveva proprio la funzione di intrepretare i drammi dell'età.
In effetti aiutava anche a superare gli stereotipi: la secchiona, il nerd, il gay, la poco di buono e i rapporti famigliari difficili.
Non mi è andata giù che il più carino fosse gay :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ally mcbeal
> 
> adorabile biscottino
> http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...twIwCg&usg=AFQjCNEY7uY2gOLOV7EunXBaE6LB-GeYlg


Tutto bellissimo.
Hanno interrotto un episodio l'11 settembre, poi l'hanno ripreso


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non posso che concordare
> la prima stagione è la più bella
> poi un susseguirsi di forzature
> ma rimane comunque
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto bellissimo.
> Hanno interrotto un episodio l'11 settembre, poi l'hanno ripreso


e poi hanno fatto sparire il personaggio interpretato da Robert Downey Jr da un episodio all'altro, di botto, perché lui era stato arrestato ed era andato in galera!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e poi hanno fatto sparire il personaggio interpretato da Robert Downey Jr da un episodio all'altro, di botto, perché lui era stato arrestato ed era andato in galera!


Poveretti anche loro che dovevano fare?
Lui l'amava e l'ha mollata di botto.
Sembra il forum :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Novembre 2014)

Una serie che vale la pena guardare secondo me è :
"squadra med- il coraggio delle donne"...
Che come "squadra emergenza " 
non ha avuto un gran successo ma le trovo tutte e due 
molto umane e semplici ...
naturalmente credo di averla guardata tutta solo io e pochi intimi...


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Premessa, odio le Serie TV, perchè non finiscono in un tempo consono. Mi piacciono le cose che iniziano e finiscono, per questo poi non ho più comprato fumetti come Dylan Dog o Nathan Never. E infatti amo Spryliz, Gea o Lilith, iniziano e finiscono, per il resto queste le mie serie.


Twin Peaks 
- e non mi dite che non è stata fantatistica. Finita dopo 2 stagioni

House Of Cards
- perdio ci prendo spunto per alcune cose, so che ne devono fare una terza stagione e spero sia l'ultima perchè per come è finita la seconda è il finale ideale.

Flash Forward
- Geniale, ho sapito che avrebbero dovuto fare ben 6 stagioni, andassero affanculo, ne bastava un altra. Rimarrà un Cult

Quantum Leap
- mitica mai visto il finale

Serie TV che vedevo ma non seguivo assuidamente!

Star Trek (la serie di Picard , i Borg, Q ... )
X-Files
era la base...per passare quei 40 minuti!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

Nessuno che mi cita 

Breaking Bad e/o Spartacus. 

Che amarezza.


Fata, fra quelle di Star Trek anche Voyager non era male.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessuno che mi cita
> 
> Breaking Bad e/o Spartacus.
> 
> ...


Breaking bad l'ho citata io........


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Breaking bad l'ho citata io........


D'altronde.....la classe non si sciacqua  :up:


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fata, fra quelle di Star Trek anche Voyager non era male.


 Bah, ti dirò non mi è mai piaciuta fin dall'inizio. Ho provato a guardarla ma non riuscivo proprio.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bah, ti dirò non mi è mai piaciuta fin dall'inizio. Ho provato a guardarla ma non riuscivo proprio.


Guadagna spessore col tempo......i personaggi crescono stagione dopo stagione....non male.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guadagna spessore col tempo......i personaggi crescono stagione dopo stagione....non male.


le prime 4 stagioni sono terribili


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> le prime 4 stagioni sono terribili


Per me la più oscena in assoluto era Deep Space Nine, seguita da le prime di Next Generation e poi Enterprise che era nata bene ma poi si sono incartati con viaggi nel tempo e cazzate varie fino ad arrivare a quel finale osceno.


Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta: Picard all'Ammiraglio Bill Adama del Galactica gli spiccia casa.

Quella è stata la SERIE di fantascienza degli ultimi decenni.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me la più oscena in assoluto era* Deep Space Nine*, seguita da le prime di Next Generation e poi Enterprise che era nata bene ma poi si sono incartati con viaggi nel tempo e cazzate varie fino ad arrivare a quel finale osceno.
> 
> 
> Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta: Picard all'Ammiraglio Bill Adama del Galactica gli spiccia casa.
> ...


Quella migliora proprio con le ultime stagioni. Peraltro, Enterprise era fighissima fino ad un certo punto ed il finale purtroppo è stata una scelta dell'emittente. TNG, vabbè. Certe puntate spaccavano tutto, altre meno ed altre meno meno. Guardatevi Babylon V.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

.......sarò Amarcord...ma Twin Peaks non se lo guardava nessuno?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella migliora proprio con le ultime stagioni. Peraltro,* Enterprise era fighissima fino ad un certo punto ed il finale purtroppo *è stata una scelta dell'emittente. TNG, vabbè. Certe puntate spaccavano tutto, altre meno ed altre meno meno. Guardatevi Babylon V.


Concordo. L'idea di base era fantastica, le prime puntate, forse tutta la prima serie, standard altissimo, poi un tracollo.

DS9 effettivamente mi sono fermato alla prima stagione.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> .......sarò Amarcord...ma Twin Peaks non se lo guardava nessuno?


No perchè faceva cagare come qualsiasi cosa con Lynch dietro la macchina da presa o anche solo lontanamente coinvolto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No perchè faceva cagare come qualsiasi cosa con Lynch dietro la macchina da presa o anche solo lontanamente coinvolto.


 Col cazzo Twin Peaks è da antologia! Sono i film che ha fatto che sono da delirio ....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> .......sarò Amarcord...ma Twin Peaks non se lo guardava nessuno?


 L'ho trovato noioso 
e lento


----------



## lunaiena (3 Novembre 2014)

Ma alla fine della fiera chi ha ucciso 
Laura Palmer?


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma alla fine della fiera chi ha ucciso
> Laura Palmer?


 Il padre che se la scopava a causa di un demone che l'aveva posseduto. Demone che proveniva dalla Loggia Nera.


----------



## Rudra (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> P
> Twin Peaks
> - e non mi dite che non è stata fantatistica. Finita dopo 2 stagioni


Iconica.

Se ancora non le hai viste, ti consiglio allora anche:
_Les Revenants
Top of the Lake_
_The Killing_
ma ancora meglio l'originale _Forbrydelsen



_Aggiungo poi tra quelle che ho apprezzato:
_Utopia_ ( anche se pare sia stata interrotta)
_Black Mirror_
_True Detective_


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No perchè faceva cagare come qualsiasi cosa con Lynch dietro la macchina da presa o anche solo lontanamente coinvolto.


E' per questa opinione che ho un debole per te


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2014)

The bridge, l'originale, era proprio carino.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2014)

@Nicka. Puntata di ieri interlocutoria, ma che prepara la strada, IMHO, a eventi inaspettati.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Novembre 2014)

Anche la prima di fringe non era male.... poi.....


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Il padre che se la scopava a causa di un demone che l'aveva posseduto. Demone che proveniva dalla Loggia Nera.


Però nei film si sono impippati con altri colpevoli :facepalm:


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Anche la prima di fringe non era male.... poi.....


Fringe mi stuzzica...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Fringe mi stuzzica...


La prima serie è interessante.  La seconda  non morde.  Poi il nulla.  Siamo ai livelli di quella cagata senza senso di Lost. 
Ma è normale che certe serie siano così asaurde : spesso a metà percorso cambiano gli sceneggiatori.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Anche la prima di fringe non era male.... poi.....


Idea interessante ma...boh...


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

Io ho paura  di cosa verrà fuori con True Detective 2 anche se i due attori, Colin Farrell e Vince Vaughan,  mi garbano assai


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Novembre 2014)

Quantum leap e ho visto anche la fine (se vuole la racconto a chi non l'ha vista), e vorrei rivederlo, splendido...

Ralh supermaxieroe -introvabile ora?

Una mamma per amica

Dharma e Greg

la signora Fletcher (anichette mie.... la signora Fletcher NON porta spurchia no no... ci piace tantissimo.. la adoriamo.. non è assolutamente lei che ammazza la gente e ipnotizza le persone perchè confessino.. assolutamente... vi amo anichette mie...)

The big bang theory

Scribs (l'unica in grado di tirarmi su il morale)

Grey's anatomy (mai più di una puntata alla volta, dopo mi viene voglia di buttarmi giù da un grattacielo9

La serie prequel di .... di ...  (scusate non sto bene)... quella prima di... la famossissimissimissima.... capitano kirk etc...

La prequel, con Tpoll e le sue tutine e il capitano era il protagonista di quantum leap

Ora non vedo più nulla, non ho il cavo tv e vedo solo dvd.


----------



## passante (4 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io ho paura  di cosa verrà fuori con True Detective 2 anche se i due attori, Colin Farrell e Vince Vaughan,  mi garbano assai


la prima serie mi è piaciuta molto, spero che la seconda sia all'altezza :up:

mi è piaciuto anche Sherlock, quello della BBC.

Elementary, non male.

big bang theory, un mito.

poi... non saprei.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Novembre 2014)

Ieri sera puntata di Walking Dead da mattonata sulle palle.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io ho paura  di cosa verrà fuori con True Detective 2 anche se i due attori, *Colin Farrell* e Vince Vaughan,  mi garbano assai




Sì è molto molto bella.
Un bellissimo giallo con bel sviluppati i caratteri dell'amicizia maschile.


----------



## Nicka (4 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> @Nicka. Puntata di ieri interlocutoria, ma che prepara la strada, IMHO, a eventi inaspettati.


La vedrò domani sera perché non sono riuscita ad averla per oggi...evito pure di entrare su FB!!!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quantum leap e ho visto anche la fine (se vuole la racconto a chi non l'ha vista), e vorrei rivederlo, splendido...
> 
> Ralh supermaxieroe -introvabile ora?
> 
> ...


:up:Io mi sono follemente innamorata di dharma...



E WIll e Grace


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Però nei film si sono impippati con altri colpevoli :facepalm:


Non precisamente! La seconda stagione l'omicidio di Laura Palmer passa in secondo piano. C'è la "partita a scacchi" fra l'agente cooper e il suo ex collega, dove i pezzi sono le persone. E poi vuoi mettere il finale dove il bene non vince?


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

la più grande cazzata del secolo...è stata Laura Palmer.
il regista è un buffone.
ci ho perso mesi della mia adolescenza, ha seguire, io refrattario un serial in Tv.
Ho perso i mesi più belli della mia vita, dietro una accurata operazione di marcheting, volta sola a fare soldi...una tristezza infinita, dire scoclusinato e dire poco.
il finale esoterico e mistico poi, serve solo a chiudere una serie senza capo ne coda, partita da una idea brillante, che dopo due puntate , non sapeva come concludere.
l'unica cosa salvabile sono le musiche.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Novembre 2014)

Io invece l'ho trovato non solo bello, ma molto interessante. E' un cult conclamato. Può non piacere, certamente.


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho trovato non solo bello, ma molto interessante. E' un cult conclamato. Può non piacere, certamente.



scommetto , che ti sei comparto pure il libro??
ti ricordi?
era rosso...con la foto della teenager...
c'era tutto, c'era niente.
appunto.


----------



## rewindmee (4 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non precisamente! La seconda stagione l'omicidio di Laura Palmer passa in secondo piano. C'è la "partita a scacchi" fra l'agente cooper e il suo ex collega, dove i pezzi sono le persone. E poi vuoi mettere il finale dove il bene non vince?


Parlavo dei film, non della seconda serie


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> scommetto , che ti sei comparto pure il libro??
> ti ricordi?
> era rosso...con la foto della teenager...
> c'era tutto, c'era niente.
> appunto.


No nessun libro. A casa ho tutti i DvD della prima e della seconda serie comprati intorno al 2009.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Parlavo dei film, non della seconda serie


Il film fa cagare!


----------



## Spider (5 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No nessun libro. A casa ho tutti i DvD della prima e della seconda serie comprati intorno al 2009.


tienili stretti...magari al mercatino del 2030..ci fai i soldi per la colazione!!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tienili stretti...magari al mercatino del 2030..ci fai i soldi per la colazione!!!!


Si me li tengo stretti tranquillo! E te invece ti ha morso uno scorpione stasera? O hai cenato avariato?


----------



## Spider (5 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si me li tengo stretti tranquillo! E te invece ti ha morso uno scorpione stasera? O hai cenato avariato?


ma dai ciccio...
facevo per dire.
lo sai che sono avvelenato.
sono un ragno.

ma lo sai che la prima puntata ..ancora me la ricordo???
...quando trovano il cadavere.
quella si che mi è piaciuta parecchio!!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

sei stato avvelenato? Anche ti dall'aldilà? Cazzo mi dici chi ha ucciso Kennedy?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> sei stato avvelenato? Anche ti dall'aldilà? Cazzo mi dici chi ha ucciso Kennedy?


Meriterebbe un thread 
Comunque erano in parecchi, pronti a sparare... c'era pure Bush senior, quel giorno a Dallas


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

Aggiungo man mano che mi vengono in mente :

_Fargo
Boris (immagino sia stata già citata)
The Wire
Boardwalk Empire
_


----------



## Eliade (5 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
> Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
> Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
> ...


Dipende da che genere ti piace. Coooomunque, del tipo psicologico/poliziesco:
Criminal Mind http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_Minds
Sherlock http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_(serie_televisiva)
CSI miami http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI:_Miami
CSI Las Vegas http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI_-_Scena_del_crimine
lie to me http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lie_to_Me (ASSOLUTAMENTE STUPENDO)
alias http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alias_(serie_televisiva)
Chuck http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_(serie_televisiva)  (ho visto solo la prima puntata, sempre per lo stesso motivo di kyle xy)
prison breack http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prison_Break
the mentalist http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mentalist
the finder http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_risolutore_(serie_televisiva) (idem come mad men)
the shield http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shield (idem come chuck)

Se poi vogliamo andare sul genere fantasia/horror:
Supernatural http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernatural_(serie_televisiva)
American horror story http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Horror_Story
the vampire diaries http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Vampire_Diaries (ma questo lo trovo un po' leggero, molto meglio il secondo)
true blood http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Blood
The walking dead http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_(serie_televisiva) (in verità l'ho droppata  alla terza serie)
fringe http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fringe
Ghost whisperer http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Whisperer_-_Presenze
roswell http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roswell_(serie_televisiva)
medium http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium_(serie_televisiva)

Altri generi
Oz http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(serie_televisiva)
Dr House http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._House_-_Medical_Division
one tree hill http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Tree_Hill
Kyle xy http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyle_XY (ma non l'ho mai finito di vedere, perché in tv non hanno mai mantenuto una trasmissione regolare)
suits http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suits
dirty sexy money http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_Sexy_Money (idem kyle xy)
mad men http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_Men (se l'avessero mai trasmesso in tv non l'ho mai visto)
ultime dal cielo http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultime_dal_cielo (moooolto bellooooo)
ally mc beal http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ally_McBeal (anche questo trasmesso random)
tru calling http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tru_Calling (idem come sopra)


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende da che genere ti piace. Coooomunque, del tipo psicologico/poliziesco:
> Criminal Mind http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_Minds
> Sherlock http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_(serie_televisiva)
> CSI miami http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI:_Miami
> ...


Ne guardi pochina di tv.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende da che genere ti piace. Coooomunque, del tipo psicologico/poliziesco:
> Criminal Mind http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_Minds
> Sherlock http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_(serie_televisiva)
> CSI miami http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI:_Miami
> ...


che tipa quella di medium....cazzarola non può dormire mai una notte tranquilla


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

i Legnanesi


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

La telenovela di "Mai dire Tv"...
....la camiciaia....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> i Legnanesi


Chi?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


Un trio di comici, molto conosciuto in Lombardia, leggermente meno fuori. 

Lavorano prevalentemente in teatro.


Non male. solo che purtroppo usano un dialetto lombardo molto stretto, e se non sei indigeno....non ci si capisce una ceppa....almeno cosi è stato per me.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un trio di comici, molto conosciuto in Lombardia, leggermente meno fuori.
> 
> Lavorano prevalentemente in teatro.
> 
> ...



mannò, è una compagnia teatrale di soli uomini, anche ballerini, cantanti etc., poi è vero che la Teresa, la Mabilia (adoro, vorrei essere come lei) e il Giuan sono gli attori protagonisti
e il dialetto è stato un po' ingentilito nel corso degli anni, non è più molto stretto


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, è una compagnia teatrale di soli uomini, anche ballerini, cantanti etc., poi è vero che la Teresa, la Mabilia (adoro, vorrei essere come lei) e il Giuan sono gli attori protagonisti
> e il dialetto è stato un po' ingentilito nel corso degli anni, non è più molto stretto


Quando li ho visti a Milano in Teatro però erano solo loro tre.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando li ho visti a Milano in Teatro però erano solo loro tre.



strano, in realtà sono tanti

li avevi mica invitati a casa tua?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, è una compagnia teatrale di soli uomini, anche ballerini, cantanti etc., poi è vero che la Teresa, la Mabilia (adoro, vorrei essere come lei) e il Giuan sono gli attori protagonisti
> e il dialetto è stato un po' ingentilito nel corso degli anni, non è più molto stretto


Concordo


----------



## Nicka (22 Novembre 2014)

Ho iniziato a vedere "House of Cards".
Ho visto i primi 4 episodi e devo dire che mi pare decisamente buona. Al momento consigliata!

Poi vabbè, Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So che esistono e ne sento sempre parlare ma non ho mai visto una serie, che sia una, in vita mia.
> Ho sempre pensato che se perdevo una puntata stavo troppo male.
> Ora si trovano tutte in dvd e soprattutto in streaming quindi si può ovviare.
> Vorrei rifarmi di tutto quello che mi sono perso almeno dall'inizio del 2000.
> ...


Come qualcuno ti ha già consigliato Breaking Bad a me è piaciuta molto : sono 5 stagioni.
anche Prison Break, sono 4 stagioni ( le prime due sono sicuramente le migliori)
Downton Abbey ( 5 stagioni, la 5 inedita in Italia) la trovo bellissima.

in questi giorni ho iniziato a seguire The Knick : sono solo al terzo episodio.


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Novembre 2014)

Ma "the Walking Dead" è stato detto?

Comunque consiglio anche "The Shield" e "Fringe".


----------



## Flavia (9 Gennaio 2015)

periodo di stallo
le serie più belle sono tutte ferme
devo rileggermi tutto il 3d
per cercare qualcosa di carino


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> periodo di stallo
> le serie più belle sono tutte ferme
> devo rileggermi tutto il 3dr
> per cercare qualcosa di carino


Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Queer as folk usa


----------



## passante (10 Gennaio 2015)

sono in stallo anche io, aspetto true detective e Sherlock della BBC (vabbè, per questo l'attesa è lunga).

però mi avete incuriosito con person of interest e in treatment.


----------



## Eliade (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Queer as folk usa


Ho visto la prima serie...dimmi che il biondino si riprende!!!! 
Brian non lo ammette, ma secondo me è cotto!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho visto la prima serie...dimmi che il biondino si riprende!!!!
> Brian non lo ammette, ma secondo me è cotto!!!


Devi vederla tutta.
Più vai avanti più...
Mamma mia.

Io facevo le serate queer con le amichette .
Ore e ore di serie...
Ná droga.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> periodo di stallo
> le serie più belle sono tutte ferme
> devo rileggermi tutto il 3d
> per cercare qualcosa di carino


Fargo non è niente male, in questo periodo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2015)

*sulla effe*

hanno cominciato una serie tv da due giorni

si intitola maison close - la casa del piacere

si svolge all'interno di un bordello parigino di fine 800 dove una prostituta molto molto abile e apprezzata  viene emancipata da un nobile
ma la tenutaria è innamorata di lei e non vuole lasciarla andare

inutile dire che sto prendendo appunti a più non posso


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2015)

Pac-man for me.

Lo consiglio a tutti.... per addormentarsi è un cannone. 

Ma vallo a spiegare ad un bambino questo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Gennaio 2015)

Visto The Newsroom
tutto d'un fiato fino all'ulitma puntata! Notevole! Si perde su alcune cose smielose, ma intenso e ficcante...


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devi vederla tutta.
> Più vai avanti più...
> Mamma mia.
> 
> ...


Non so se reggo tanto a lungo...sono 4 o 5 serie, non ricordo.


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so se reggo tanto a lungo...sono 4 o 5 serie, non ricordo.


uffa ma io non riesco a trovare
un link funzionante...
dove la vedete questa serie?
grazie


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> uffa ma io non riesco a trovare
> un link funzionante...
> dove la vedete questa serie?
> grazie


Prova qui. http://papystreaming.tv/it/p/queer-as-folk/#mymedia
Clicca sull'episodio che t'interessa e aspetta che parta. Il buffer è un po' lento ^^

Oppure qui, ma la qualità video non è granchè: http://fioridelmale.forumfree.it/?t=66515349


tebe, toglimi una curiosità...erano come quelle nel primo episodio, le discoteche che frequentavi?:rotfl:
Già t'immagino li in mezzo.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Prova qui. http://papystreaming.tv/it/p/queer-as-folk/#mymedia
> Clicca sull'episodio che t'interessa e aspetta che parta. Il buffer è un po' lento ^^
> 
> Oppure qui, ma la qualità video non è granchè: http://fioridelmale.forumfree.it/?t=66515349
> ...


:up:
grazie ora curioso



non funzionano vabbhè..


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

vada per
Major crimes


----------



## Eliade (15 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> grazie ora curioso
> 
> 
> ...


A' fla...forse hai problemi tu, perché io li ho avviati tutti e due, funzionano.


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> A' fla...forse hai problemi tu, perché io li ho avviati tutti e due, funzionano.


ciao Eliaduccia
sono riuscita a vedere 
la prima puntata nel secondo link
(nel quale sono state levate
parecchie puntate)
onestamente non so se mi convince
la storia dove è?
è nato il bambino
e poi tutto il resto del tempo
il tipo fa zan zan


----------



## rewindmee (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Fargo non è niente male, in questo periodo.


Anche a me piace molto!!!

Aggiungo Fast Forward su Sky 116, poliziotta tedesca molto interessante...


----------



## Eliade (16 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Eliaduccia
> sono riuscita a vedere
> la prima puntata nel secondo link
> (nel quale sono state levate
> ...


 Ieri le ho avviate tutte e funzionavano!!! 
:carneval:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queer_as_Folk_(serie_televisiva_2000)#Trama


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ieri le ho avviate tutte e funzionavano!!!
> :carneval:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queer_as_Folk_(serie_televisiva_2000)#Trama


ciao
provo ad andare avanti
il fatto è che in genere
guardo il genere giallofilo
alternerò le puntate con
qualcosa d'altro


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Gennaio 2015)

Fargo, sicuramente.
Orange is the new black e Orphan Black.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Fargo, sicuramente.
> Orange is the new black e *Orphan Black.*


orphan black è geniale
l'attrice protagonista
è bravissima ad interpretare
tante se stessa


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Gennaio 2015)

Sì, lei è di una bravura inenarrabile, ma anche l'attore che interpreta il fratello adottivo è strepitoso.
Non so se l'hai guardato in lingua originale, ma nonostante siano canadesi riescono a riprodurre l'accento britannico come se fossero nati e cresciuti a Oxford.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2015)

Felix è semplicemente delizioso
simpatico, pazzerello
il fratello roccia a cui
chiedere aiuto in caso di bisogno
insomma un bel personaggio
Delphin mi è cordialmente antipatica

comunque a parte alcuni casi
il dialogo è abbastanza comprensibile
anche in lingua originale
un bel cast!


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2015)

American Horror story (tranne la terza stagione, ma tanto sono slegate), con una meravigliosa Jessica Lange sopra le righe


----------

